# Headlight of Nissan Sentra Xe 98



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

Headlights of my Nissan Sentra Xe 98, 1.6L, 4door car have become very yellowish and dull. Difficult to see through during night. Is it advisable to replace them by LED halo Projector one? Which brand of LED halo Projector haed lights are good? Is repalcing will be easy? Please help me to guide on this issue. I thanks every one for help in advance. IanH you have helped me in past for a few issues, help now also,thanks to you too.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

no the replacement with non-OEM style is not easy.
I would recommend you get clear OEM style headlights, search and find people that have done that swap.
For the Halo's....
You have to cut off the headlight brackets and use the headlights to mount the grill, and I believe the 98 -99 style is different from my 97, so it may be better or worse.
Then you have to either use the wiring harness they provided with the new headlights or make your own.
Mine provided relays and a harness, i used them ok.
The headlights hard mount to the radiator support, so any damage to the rad support will result in lamps not being in the correct place and or the side lights not mounting properly.
If you feel you can deal with this go ahead, mine turned out OK. have some pics, but car is gone now ( 97 Sentra )


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

If you search around you'll see a lot of people have trouble installing the helo's. if you want the look then go with the helo headlight if you like the stock stick to that its 99.9% less complicated my suggestion if you want the look then go with the helo and have your asprin ready, its not impossible i got lucky and mine dropped in all i had to do was shave the corner of the lamp a little... good luck


----------



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you my dear IanH and sinning for your quick reply.I really appreciate.I have decided to go for halo's light.IanH, can you a bit explain to me ,what type of complications? does non oem not fit into the brackets? Do we require little shaving (filling)the brackets or light it self?are complications in giving electrical connections etc. I am having technical background since I have been aircraft engineer, so with your guidance most probably, I am be able to do the job.Please IanH do guide me.Sinning you also please. I request every one in the forum to help me.Thanks to you all.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

My '97 Sentra GXE's headlight bezels were (key word is WERE) yellow/white/nasty, almost like shining a flashlight thru a gallon of milk. I was able to use those 'Rain-X Wipes' to clean them off to looking practically brand new. Took a few sheets to do each one and a bit of scrubbing, and I have to do it about once every 3 or 4 months, but it works like a champ. And I've found that to be the case with most plastic faced headlight bezels like that. Cheap and it beats the hell out of spending $100+ on a new set of bezels.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/mytightride/sentra-95-black-headlights-big.jpg

assuming is this one that your talking about do you see the two brackets that extend from the light it looks like one screw go in to tie it down on mine i had to cut bottom one and then shave the top corner not on the bracket side but on the other corner and then it dropped in it was real simple for me take a pen pencil or sharpie make the calculations and then it you shave the right parts it will drop in it took me like 10 min cuz i got lucky and got it right the first time on both sides. and about electrical issues i had non i have hid's on mine and they just twist in and twist out... easiest thing... so i wouldnt kno anything about electrical problems sorry


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

in ianh reply he did say that it was different for his mine is a 99 so maybe thats why mine was so easy if your is a 98' or 99' then you shouldnt have too much problems


----------



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks sinning for reply. Dear , can you little explain to me how to take out the headlight / Do we have to take out front bumper out first? It looks to me that back radiator or at side there may screws/bolts that may be holding that headlamp.Please explain to me.
Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

OK. I will give you some guidelines, these may not be clear until you get the new lights.
remove side lights.
remove stock headlights ( first remove coolant container, battery anything else in the way ) nuts are on the vertical rad support towards the coolant container and battery and under side lights.

Remove grill
try to install in radiator support where OEM light was attached.
Decide whether you want to remove the grill support or cut ears off headlights.
you will see they both are designed to support the grill.
After doing mine by cutting off the grill supports ( i drilled out the spot welds.) I suggest you cut off the ears on the headlights if the lights look like they will be in the correct fore and aft position. Other issue is the grill supports are different for 97 and before and 99 ( don't know about 98) I think the headlights are designed for the later (Taiwan) cars.
tighten nut and install side marker lights. This was a fiddle on mine on one side worse than the other. ( fender had been replaced.)
Wiring.
The power circuits for the headlamps are individual left and right circuits fused at 7.5 Amps, so you cant connect both sides or two filaments directly to one circuit.
Choices.
If you get a harness and relays suggest you use it.
you will have to join in to one headlight plug to turn on the relays.
Advantages. New heavy wiring and relays, so better brightness.
Can use the Diode in the socket to turn on both circuits when on high beam, gives more light. you cant do this with stock wiring.
Also join into side light with crimp fitting, do not cut Halo wire, its some sort of resistance wire on mine.
Use stock wiring.
you will have to join into the stock plug wiring or cut them off for the four connections, plus a good ground.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

no the bumper doesn't have to come off.
you can see the grill brackets in the photo sinning posted, i called these "ears"


----------

